# Still trying to hit one out of the park



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

About a year ago I asked the members to review my new web site and a few comments were made which I listen to and made the suggested changes.
I hired, so call experts at great cost and got "0" from them. Now I'm giving away free product to lure people to the site, in hopes they will like the site and use it in the future. Driving the traffic with Facebook ads. 
So please take another look and tell me what you think.
www.myphotofast.com


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Just had a quick look on my mobile. To be honest, I wouldn't take the time to enter my email without seeing your prices first. That's one of the most important things to any potential customers. Your site is driving customers away before they have a chance to see what's on offer.

I could add my opinion about other parts of the page too but, until the main issue is fixed, there's not much point. 

Sorry for the negativity, but it is my honest opinion.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

webtrekker said:


> Just had a quick look on my mobile. To be honest, I wouldn't take the time to enter my email without seeing your prices first. That's one of the most important things to any potential customers. Your site is driving customers away before they have a chance to see what's on offer.
> 
> I could add my opinion about other parts of the page too but, until the main issue is fixed, there's not much point.
> 
> Sorry for the negativity, but it is my honest opinion.


That will be changed this week. thanks


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

webtrekker said:


> Just had a quick look on my mobile. To be honest, I wouldn't take the time to enter my email without seeing your prices first. That's one of the most important things to any potential customers. Your site is driving customers away before they have a chance to see what's on offer.
> 
> I could add my opinion about other parts of the page too but, until the main issue is fixed, there's not much point.
> 
> Sorry for the negativity, but it is my honest opinion.


 I think we told him the same last year. No prices no business.


The site was a little darker if I remember. But like webtrekker told you, I really hate signing to sites but I will if I can see prices in advance.


That is actually the problem in my country. More or less all hide their prices, so you need to sign in to see them. That is the reason I don't do business with them.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

maybe the top header should be a 3-5 panel carousel with a few items and 'starting at only...' price for each item
try an original batman kind-of 'wham!', 'pow!' font for the prices (like this)
just as a starting point to work from

to me i scrolled pretty far to get to a kind of blah set of examples and a bunch of stock vector line drawings of your items
also lose the 'landscape' 'portrait' at the end of the descriptions, i tried clicking them
seems complex before the customer even gets to actually uploading their pics, and may overwhelm them mentally

simplify to make the lure attractive, then set the hook and bring up to the boat
you are not training them to cook, only to bring their bottle of wine to the table


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You need to know what the 'fold' is. 

Everything 'above the fold' appears on-screen as soon as a potential customer views your site, therefore you must hook them with something interesting in this area otherwise they won't even bother scrolling.

Also, your page has no colour. I expected to see some colorful examples on scrolling but alas, no examples, no prices. 

Keep at it though - Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

into the T said:


> maybe the top header should be a 3-5 panel carousel with a few items and 'starting at only...' price for each item
> try an original batman kind-of 'wham!', 'pow!' font for the prices (like this)
> just as a starting point to work from
> 
> ...


Great advice will meet with my "IT" people Monday AM. Thank you.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

webtrekker said:


> You need to know what the 'fold' is.
> 
> Everything 'above the fold' appears on-screen as soon as a potential customer views your site, therefore you must hook them with something interesting in this area otherwise they won't even bother scrolling.
> 
> ...


Well noted, thanks.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Me myself I like amazon, ebay style. As soon when I come to the site I see the prices and then I check what I wonna buy. I know your site is a different beast, but, the rule:''less is more'' goes a long way with me.


And don't know if this is use full for you, but I bought bunch of stuff on sites which allowed ''Guest'' shopping.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

seacookie said:


> Me myself I like amazon, ebay style. As soon when I come to the site I see the prices and then I check what I wonna buy. I know your site is a different beast, but, the rule:''less is more'' goes a long way with me.
> 
> 
> And don't know if this is use full for you, but I bought bunch of stuff on sites which allowed ''Guest'' shopping.


Thank you the price thing will be changed Monday, hopefully.

You can load any photo to see it on the product before you buy it. if you don't like it don't buy it and you will get an email with an offer with a free gift with that photo on it. Again free shipping in the USA


We intend to give products away for every major holiday to build traffic. IE: We are offering a garden flag free of charge for Mothers day. Next will be a dye sub fathers day shirt. My thinking is to get people using the site and giving discounts to their friends. Facebook is the ad system we are using now. FREE product and Free shipping in the USA only. Playing the Facebook game is not easy and not cheap. Any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> Playing the Facebook game is not easy and not cheap. Any ideas are welcomed.


 Not playing Facebook game?


Maybe rather pay to some you tube influencer? Mgtow is getting big in america lately  They got bunch of views and you can get them probably very cheap, cause you tube demonetizing their videos.


On other hand, you wanna your business to be associated with Mgtow... Are your customers male of female?


Hey, don't judge me, I am just thinking out loud!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

seacookie said:


> Not playing Facebook game?
> 
> 
> Maybe rather pay to some you tube influencer? Mgtow is getting big in america lately  They got bunch of views and you can get them probably very cheap, cause you tube demonetizing their videos.
> ...


I will look into influencers 
asap
Sorry, what is MGTOW?

It is to early to know our demo's. We have one guy that has bought over 60 16x20 photos of airplanes for his man cave. Two at a time.
Please keep "thinking out loud".


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> I will look into influencers
> asap
> Sorry, what is MGTOW?
> 
> ...


 MGTOW- Man going their own way. It's not group or a movement. Its a way of how many of man this day decided to live their life.


Here is a quote from some site:
*MGTOW* - Men Going Their Own Way - is a statement of self-ownership, where the modern man preserves and protects his own sovereignty above all else. It is the manifestation of one word: "No". Ejecting silly preconceptions and cultural definitions of what a man is. Looking to no one else for social cues. Refusing to bow, serve and kneel for the opportunity to be treated like a disposable utility. And, living according to his own best interests in a world which would rather he didn't.
In other words . . . _common sense for men_.


here are links of few of mgtow channels:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjVhxbG6CPGw3YP-BpaOIqA/videos


https://www.youtube.com/user/EntrepreneursInCars


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXNNG0ej_6rU9SxCZ4dyq6w


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFPg_8UWITUFlCzdF598fjA


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFe3hqzU5BhiKdXlqjc1KtA


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF1F7bQ_7-C8_JMDiIKE6LQ/featured


ChristyOmisty is not MGTOW, she is a chick actually, but she gets it where mgtow comes from.


Those are just few of them...Some are bigger some are smaller channels, but you have bunch of them on you tube and bunch of them don't have big subscriber base. You can get them cheap probably. But the point here is Mgtow is getting hotter and hotter each day more. The one of big reason for it is I think law system in states 



You tube is demonetizing all videos from mgtow, so they need to get cash on a different way. I seen in Enterpreurs in a cars how he shows products of the sponsor in his video. He bypassed you tube demonetizing that way I think.



Well at least we learned something new, even if my thinking out loud won't help you.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know how much money you pure to facebooks ads, but I did a quick search how much influencer cost. There are bunch of sites with info, here is just an example. Probably would need to do more work to get better info but for starters here it is:


macro influencers:







*Blogging influencers*

Blogging influencers typically charge based on their site traffic. 
According to Dummies.com, bloggers can earn the following per post, based on the amount of monthly impressions their blog receives:


10,000 to 50,000 monthly impressions: $175 to $250 per post
50,000 to 100,000 monthly impressions: $250 to $500 per post
100,000 to 500,000 monthly impressions: $500 to $1,000 per post
Over 500,000 monthly impressions: $1,000 to $5,000+ per post
 *Instagram influencers*

Instagram influencers typically charge based on their number of followers.




According to Influencer.co’s analysis of 2,885 profiles, here’s what you can expect to pay Instagram influencers per post:


Under 10,000 followers: $93 to $137 per post
10,000 to 50,000 followers: $133 to $185 per post
50,000 to 100,000 followers: $208 to $250 per post
100,000 to 250,000 followers: around $400 per post
250,000 to 1 million followers: around $690 per post
Over 1 million followers: $1,400+ per post
 *Snapchat influencers*

Snapchatters typically charge based on the number of views their post generates during the 24-hour time period before it disappears. 
According to a small sample of 35 Snapchat influencers, here’s what you can expect to pay for a 24-hour Snapchat campaign:


1,000 to 5,000 views: $500 per campaign
5,000 to 10,000 views: $1,000 to $3,000 per campaign
10,000 to 20,000 views: $3,000 to $5,000 per campaign
30,000 to 50,000 views: $5,000 to $10,000 per campaign
50,000 to 100,000 views: $10,000 to $30,000+ per campaign
 *YouTube influencers*

According to research by Captiv8, YouTube influencers earn the most. It makes sense: their content takes the most time to create and requires the most technical knowhow. Plus, in many respects their posts have the biggest potential for reach, since they remain permanently searchable on YouTube as well as Google. Vloggers typically charge by their number of subscribers.




According to Dummies.com, here’s what you can expect to pay per YouTube video:


50,000 to 100,000 subscribers: $500 to $1,000 per video
100,000 to 500,000 subscribers: $1,000 to $3,000 per video
Over 500,000 subscribers: $3,000 to $5,000+ per video
 Beyond that, Digiday estimates that YouTubers earn about $2,000 per additional 100,000 followers.
*Other considerations*

Of course, the numbers above are averages across all industries, based solely on reach and platform, without consideration for niche or scope. 
There’s additional variation within industries, which may depend on the level of competition (when there’s fewer influencers within a vertical, they can charge more) or simply the going rates for the industry. For example, at $200 per post, influencers with a focus on travel, entertainment, and lifestyle net the most on average, while B2B influencers earn the least at $134 on average.



Depending on your service, it may not be essential to work with American-based influencers. In which case, you may be able to pay less. At $214 per post, American influencers are one of the most expensive influencers to work with, second only to those in the United Arab Emirates. Meanwhile, French influencers only charge $145 on average, while those in Australia charge $142. 
However, before you choose to work with an influencer in another country, you should confirm that they speak the language of your target audience, and that there is significant overlap in the physical locations of their followers with your typical customer base.
*How to pay influencers*

Now you have a guide for what influencers generally charge. Of course, what you end up paying _your _influencers will depend on the individual influencers, your goals, and your budget, among other things. Here are some tips to help you figure it out.
*1. Consider your goals.*
Before you even approach influencers, you should think first about what your goals are. 
If you want to drive a lot of engagement and discussion, you should go with a micro-influencer who has fewer than 10K followers. These accounts boast engagement rates between 5 to 10 percent. They’re also much cheaper.






*2. Test the waters first.*
Before you dive into a paid relationship, it can be better to start off with small stakes. Send multiple influencers a free sample in exchange for a review. If you like the results and you enjoyed working together, you can ask about rates for long-term partnerships moving forward.
Of course, one-off sponsored posts are often not the most efficient option in the long run. They require a lot of coordination on both parts. It might feel like you’re saving money because you’re only paying for a single post, but because the influencer has to invest a lot of creative thinking into that initial post, they might charge you a higher rate per post than they would if you committed to a multi-post campaign upfront. 
*3. Develop a relationship.*
The other problem with one-off posts is that they prevent you from developing a relationship with your influencer. And influencer partnerships based on relationships are the most successful. 
The influencer gets to know your brand, so they’re able to proactively suggest opportunities to you, saving you time and mental energy. The stronger your relationship, they’re also likelier to truly endorse you and casually mention you to friends, family, and fans in other blogs and content because they know your brand and think positively of you. Finally, a long-term relationship keeps your brand in front of the influencer’s audience at various points over the course of time, so they’re less likely to forget about you or miss a post, and more likely to become a customer.
*4. Talk pricing upfront.*
Ask the influencer their rates in your first conversation. If they ask you to suggest a rate, have some numbers ready in mind and see what they say. Being cagey about price will rightly scare influencers off – it’s an early sign that your brand is going to be difficult to work with.
If you’re completely lost at sea over what to pay, try Influencer Marketing Hub’s Instagram Money Calculator or YouTube Money Calculator. Plug in an username, and the tool analyzes the total number of followers and engagement rates for their most recent posts to spit out an estimated cost.




*5. Offer more than just cash.*
There are other ways to provide value that can lower the influencer’s rate but still make it worthwhile for them to work with you:


Send them free samples
Give them your product or service for free
Invite them to special events
Introduce them to other brands and strategic partners
Highlight them in your content and marketing materials
Link to them from your website
 Conversely, there are some things you may ask for that will drive up the influencer’s rate, such as exclusivity. Do you want to bar them from working with your competitors? Expect the rate to go up. Even if they’re not competitors, there may be brands you would rather your posts not be featured next to (such as a children’s toy next to a sex toy), and you’ll need to specify that. 
*6. Measure the ROI.*
Depending on your goals, influencer marketing should account for 1 to 25 percent of your brand’s overall marketing budget. That’s not chunk change, so you want to make sure it’s paying off.
Regularly check in and assess how many sales, leads, or referrals the influencer is bringing in. Remember that this kind of marketing, especially on channels like Instagram, doesn’t always directly result in purchases. It’s part of your overall brand awareness strategy, so make sure to factor in engagement. Take note of the comment and like rates for your influencer’s sponsored post.s Then look at your own web traffic and social channels on the days following to see if they saw a nice uptick.
The ROI part of influencer marketing is a lot to keep up with. Fortunately, many platforms (ours included) help you with this part. If you’re not willing or able to invest in software, some sites have developed advanced formulas you can use to manually measure how well your influencers are doing. 
*Above all, don’t be cheap.*

This one’s important, but simple. Influencers are not a free marketing channel. 
You are paying for access to their audience, and for them to endorse your brand. Think about what you would pay for the same kind of content produced by an agency or an employee (who doesn’t put it on blast to a loyal fanbase), and compensate them accordingly.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's a YouTube video which gives you an idea of how much you can expect to pay an influencer.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Here's a YouTube video which gives you an idea of how much you can expect to pay an influencer.



Great video.


I was just thinking out loud, cause facebook doesn't work for him. I wonder how many people here pay to influencers. I know Bella Canvas pays to you tube guy.


You need to up the game Ziggy if you wanna get some cash from your channel


----------



## ginzburg (Apr 27, 2011)

I do not like the landing page. I just don't get that I can upload a photo and then buy that stuff. Why does it need my email?



I did try it though. If you had ads that showed certain products with prices that took you to that page, then it totally makes sense. It would be nice to upload the photo and then enter an email if I want to share it. It should at least say that is what it does. 



I looks like it would be very fast and easy to checkout with Paypal, but I like Paypal and know that it is easy to checkout with. I didn't see that advertised. I am hesitant to checkout if I don't know what to expect.


I am pretty sure it said free shipping, but I am not sure right now. I like to know about shipping right away if possible.



Some of the products look the same to me. I get what a coffee cup is. I know what I am getting with the pants. A lot of the square items could use some generic images that shows what the product is better. Maybe the glasses cloth shows it cleaning some glasses or whatever.


I don't know what it cost, but it does make sense to use Youtube channels. There are quite a few car and plane channels that are very popular. I could see people wanting something that they saw hanging in someones shop on Youtube. An ad might even work on the right one, but I have seen sponsored videos where this would fit.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Here's a YouTube video which gives you an idea of how much you can expect to pay an influencer.



just be careful who you choose as the influencer

this is what happens when influencer meets reality


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't wanna be guilty if this goes south! I was just brainstorming


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you seacookie you have been a great help. lots to consider.
Thank you.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

ginzburg said:


> I do not like the landing page. I just don't get that I can upload a photo and then buy that stuff. Why does it need my email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input Ginzburg Will consider all of it.Thanks again.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> You need to up the game Ziggy if you wanna get some cash from your channel


Cash??? All I need is a damned shirt!



into the T said:


> just be careful who you choose as the influencer


I have *43* subscribers now. I'm influential, I tell ya!

Yes, 43. Down from 44. So I checked my analytics and I've actually lost 6 subscribers so I should be about to crest 50! It's not easy being a star.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Cash??? All I need is a damned shirt!
> 
> I have *43* subscribers now. I'm influential, I tell ya!
> 
> Yes, 43. Down from 44. So I checked my analytics and I've actually lost 6 subscribers so I should be about to crest 50! It's not easy being a star.


You never know. Air bags for bikers could sponsor your You tube channel


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Seen this guys with ads for Bella. At the start of his video he got something about Bella. I seen few of his videos with this. I didn't investigate more though.
https://youtu.be/_RzxHXJc56k


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> You never know. Air bags for bikers could sponsor your You tube channel


I wish I knew how to say "a$$hole" in Slovenian!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I wish I knew how to say "a$$hole" in Slovenian!


lol so rude


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oywniBmzXQU


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oywniBmzXQU



I know they exist. That's why I told you. You would be the perfect candidate 


I was aiming at Helite, didn't know Dainese had one also.


https://youtu.be/bPEohYZiXXk


On other hand, maybe this would be more suited for your needs 
https://youtu.be/4ebCzHRYoPI


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

skdave said:


> That will be changed this week. thanks


Ok prices are on the landing page. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Take a look at our Facebook ad. The one we ran since Friday was not working so today we are trying humor.
https://www.facebook.com/david.mcclaskey


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> Ok prices are on the landing page. Thanks for the idea.


 I love I can see prices. I hate the fact I need to scroll all the way down to find them. But keep in mind I am used to ebay,amazon and such. And I hate scrolling...


I don't know why you guys made such big add at the top of the page. To find prices I need to scroll like 2 pages down. 



Just thinking, I also wonder what others think. Maybe I am missing something and I also am not familiar with new trends in web designing.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> Take a look at our Facebook ad. The one we ran since Friday was not working so today we are trying humor.
> https://www.facebook.com/david.mcclaskey


How do you run those ads? You set the money per day and pick target audience and you run it?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

skdave said:


> Take a look at our Facebook ad. The one we ran since Friday was not working so today we are trying humor.
> https://www.facebook.com/david.mcclaskey


i'm not familiar with the book of faces, but i get a 'page not found'
maybe i need an account to view???

the prices are nice, as seacookie said, they are far down
and that demand to enter email as the first thing people see....

your original website has that carousel with good images,
copy that and throw a price on the images in the carousel (i still think 2-3 items per image in the carousel would be ok)

feels very industrial/clinical compared to your other site


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

into the T said:


> i'm not familiar with the book of faces, but i get a 'page not found'
> maybe i need an account to view???


Yep, you need account. I got one from my friend when I wonted to test my theory on facebook. Still have that account which is just sitting there. Friend never asked for that account back...



I don't have my own, but I learned few stuff with that fake account.


I asked him how he run those ads cause he got like 266 friends I think, I gathered 1k friends which were my targets from a specific niche in like 3 days... A little more then 1k actually. And this was done with only one picture of a object as a profile picture. The rest was blank...


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry about the thread hijack, Dave. It was the kreten's fault. Thank you Google!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Sorry about the thread hijack, Dave. It was the kreten's fault. Thank you Google!


hahahaa kreten  I almost fall from the chair now  kreten is more like idiot


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Sorry about the thread hijack, Dave. It was the kreten's fault. Thank you Google!


Don't mess with me Ziggy, or I am creating you a facebook fan page ROFL


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I asked Google to tell me the word for "asshole." It gave me "kreten." When I clicked on kreten, it told me "jerk." Oh, well. At least I get a fan page!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I asked Google to tell me the word for "asshole." It gave me "kreten." When I clicked on kreten, it told me "jerk." Oh, well. At least I get a fan page!


 Well the problem with the word you wonted to translate is, that it would be translated literary. And in my language doesn't sound so cool like in english. We have our own, bunch of them more juicy ones then english ones 



We will get in trouble with Splathead cause of you if he finds this thread. That guy has eyes everywhere. Even on his back -.-


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

seacookie said:


> How do you run those ads? You set the money per day and pick target audience and you run it?


That is it in a nut shell.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> That is it in a nut shell.


 do you use facebook pixels?
https://blog.hootsuite.com/facebook-pixel/


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

seacookie said:


> do you use facebook pixels?
> https://blog.hootsuite.com/facebook-pixel/


I don't know 
i will ask tomorrow.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Once I got to the bottom of the main page where you can click next the Facebook F in a black square is right on top of the next button. There is also a big black rectangle over the vertical text photo gifts with 01/05 in the box. You may want to change that up a bit.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Plus all your photoshop skills for product placement on the little tiny circles you can click to zoom in needs lots of work bro! The products don't look natural at all. What is up with the cutting board? It is a skewed image that has no dimension at all. Like it is a pic laying on a flat surface. You may want to actually make those products before you go trying to sell them online or they will doubtfully sell for you. I wouldn't buy a cutting board from you not knowing how it would turn out.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

skdave said:


> I don't know
> i will ask tomorrow.


 I thought you are working on this. Well, my thought would be something like this, keep in mind I don't have a clue about facebook, I just had an experiment on it 


I wouldn't burn any money on facebook ads before I wouldn't understand what I am doing. Maybe just something small to test waters, to see how it looks, but that's me.

There is also question about how many people per day you target and how much you expect to get from that targeting. 

Do you expect 1 sell per 1000 targets, 1 sell per 500 , 1 per 5000, you know what I mean.

There is also if I understand you the main issue that people don't click on you add. If my logic is correct, could be cause of bad targeting or the other option would be cause your add doesn't pull the viewer to click on it.

For example, don't be mad at me lol
your add says : free gift
does it sound different if add says: click and send cool gift to your friend for free

If that second variant would work, that way you would get a visitor from add, and the one which would get a gift from a friend, cause he would go on internet to check from where his friend send that gift.

Just thinking outloud. I think marketing is a mind game and it's crap to figure out what works for you, but when you do, you are golden.

or maybe:
add says: send cute girl to your friend mechanic (picture of cute *** off course in bikini) 
you would target mechanics maybe, maybe someone has better idea.

This would apply if you just wanna get some traffic. But you are burning money here. For ads, for free stuff.

Maybe cheap variant would be:

add says: Send your friend picture of a hot girl and write text on it by hand and mess with his mind for good laugh!


I would go to your site, order a picture of that hot girl, sad to you to write on postcard: ZIGGY I LOVE UUUUUUUUU HONEY BOOOOOOOO!
and you would send it. Post card would be quite cheap I think.  And Ziggy would fall on his *** when he would get that card 

Sry Dave, I'm drinking my coffee and I had a little brainstorming here with you guys 




Edit: Don't know what's wrong with this forum, but it keeps censoring woman part of the body , her behind if I am exact...-.-


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

I had a very successful blog a few years ago, and can confirm the pricing sheet posted by SEACOOKIE is accurate enough to considered a starting point.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Industryps said:


> I had a very successful blog a few years ago, and can confirm the pricing sheet posted by SEACOOKIE is accurate enough to considered a starting point.


Thx for the info. We needed that. We are kinda lost here.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is my experiment to see if I can get a pic that seacookie is having trouble with to post. If it posts, good. If not, know that I am using img tags and it didn't work.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Here is my experiment to see if I can get a pic that seacookie is having trouble with to post. If it posts, good. If not, know that I am using img tags and it didn't work.


 I didn't try to post picture I just tried to use word.


And delete that picture you , you know what 


Girls with big lalalalalala (can't write here) had problem posting her picture while wearing t-shirt cause it was to explicit ahahaha, cause she wonted to show where was the problem with printing - in that case was the issue print was cracking while girl was wearing to tight t-shirt.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

The site looks nice


----------

